# Carbon Buildup



## dandbtoolrepair (Jan 12, 2007)

It seems that in all of our infinite wisdom and hard learned lessons we have never learned the secret of removing the carbon deposits from the cylinders and exhaust systems of 2 stroke engines (chain saws, weed eaters etc.) If someone could be so kind as to share this bit of knowledge with us we would be eternally grateful and speak well of you in the dusty corners of old tool sheds and junk yards where we seem to find ourselves more often than not.
Thank you,
Bill


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Shhhhh.....

Sea Foam

It's a secret....


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

I use Chevron Techron in a very strong concentration about 1 part Techron to 4 parts fuel and let the motor idle for about 20-30 minutes, nasty stuff will start running out of the muffler when finished remove the muffler and burn it out with a torch. The interior of the engine will be spotless. Don't rev the engine Techron is not recommended for 2-cycles because if you rev it the carbon will come loose in chunks and screw thing up. Have a nice day. Geo


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

Always ran mine with about 2 ounces (heavy dose) of MMO (marvel mystery oil) per one gallon....
Pistons clean, exhausts are lightly coated but not chunky or chip-offable .., and most importantly the rings are free and clean. Even the undersides of the pistons and crankcases are spotless....


----------

